# Mailversand und Spam



## hahni (17. Sep. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kunde hat mir heute eine Fehlermeldung zugeschickt. Es geht um eine Mail, die bisher zum Absender verschickt werden konnte. Nun aber nicht mehr, da folgender Fehler generiert wird:

--
This is the mail system at host mailserver.domain.de.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<xxxxxx@xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.de>: host mx.global.de[217.64.163.2] said: 554 5.7.1
    Message refused by ForgedIP check. This email has been rejected. The
email
    message was detected as spam (in reply to end of DATA command)
--

Woran könnte dies liegen und wie kann man dies abstellen? Zumindest auf unserer Seite wäre es schön, wenn der Fehler bei der Gegenstelle nicht ausgelöst würde...

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Laubie (21. Sep. 2010)

ohne es jetzt wirklich zu wissen, aber beim Überfliegen von google liest man häuftig, dass wohl die Reverse-DNS Einträge nicht stimmen.

also mailserver.meinedomain.de nicht unter der IP erreichbar ist, von der du verschickst.

Grüße
Laubie


----------

